
Labels Losing Money on iTunes Variable Pricing- Early Results - ALee
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/stories/050309itunes
======
chaostheory
as much as I'd like to believe in this - there's no data or anything that
makes this post seem credible besides "anonymous sources"

